# Pups not moving at all



## Maltshihtzu (Sep 23, 2011)

My Maltese shihtzu girl is 61 days pregnant you can feel she has a little belly but I've had my hand on her belly the last few days and there's no movement whatsoever but she is nesting like crazy digging ripping etc can anyone offer some advice please?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Contact your vet?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Some times you wont feel puppies moving, sometimes it takes an 'experienced' hand to feel them, so to speak!

- Did you have a scan? & like suggested above if worried - contact your vet.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Maltshihtzu said:


> My Maltese shihtzu girl is 61 days pregnant you can feel she has a little belly but I've had my hand on her belly the last few days and there's no movement whatsoever but she is nesting like crazy digging ripping etc can anyone offer some advice please?


have they stopped moving when they previously were or have you never felt movement? Your post isn't very clear. I would contact the vet it isn't worth risking your bitches welfare on asking questions on a forum.


----------



## Maltshihtzu (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never actually felt them move because I was told you don't start feeling this until about one week before hand but I've been holding her belly the last week and haven't felt anything her temp seems to have dropped from 38.4 to 37.7 tonight she is just laying down sleeping as it's midnight here but seems to be breathing rapidly


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you sure she is actually pregnant??? if so then its possible she is only carrying one puppy especially as you say she has a little belly,in that case any movement could easily be missed.
I usually start to feel movement a couple of weeks before the due date,as the date approaches i can see movement no problem.
I'd take her to the vets for a check up if i was you,just to be on the safe side


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

around day 50 you generally feel movement. Did you get her scanned at all? I would say the temp will drop alot more yet prob to about 36.5 ish.... but if you are worried then the best thing is to call your vet or have your mentor look at her


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is a picture of my girl (tibetan terrier).. this was taken on day 54 - Scan showed she has 5 poss 6 babies. I'm feeling lots of movement.
I would see you vet to make sure 1) she is defo preggers and 2) rule out a single puppy with a scan


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Here is a picture of my girl (tibetan terrier).. this was taken on day 54 - Scan showed she has 5 poss 6 babies. I'm feeling lots of movement.
> I would see you vet to make sure 1) she is defo preggers and 2) rule out a single puppy with a scan


Ahhh...what a sweetheart


----------



## Maltshihtzu (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I'm going to ring the vets today because she would now be 64 days on and still nothing


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Maltshihtzu said:


> Yes I'm going to ring the vets today because she would now be 64 days on and still nothing


It could be a phantom - my girl had two very quick slip matings with my own dog (so I didn't premate) - and then I was rushed into hospital and the whole thing went out of my mind  (in my defence I was very ill!!) - it was only about 3 weeks later I realised she was showing signs of pregnancy - then nothing - she reverted back to her normal self - utnil about a week before the babies were due - we ended up having her scanned at 63 days - which showed no pups - we still kept an eye on her - but everything settled back to normal within a few days and apart from a bit of digging behind the TV  she wasn't particularly phased by any of it 

Hope everything is OK with her.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

One of my girls is carrying just 2 pups at the moment, and I've not felt any movement at all! I have my own scanner so am keeping a close eye on them, she's day 61 today.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Maltshihtzu said:


> Yes I'm going to ring the vets today because she would now be 64 days on and still nothing


Any updates after vets?


----------



## Maltshihtzu (Sep 23, 2011)

So I took her to the vets and got an ultrasound and there's no pups  does anyone know when she will come on heat again as she mated on the 24th of July and she was definately on heat and they got stuck together I don't know what went wrong


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

To be brutally honest because your dog is a mixed breed dog I wouldn't be breeding from her at all - there are so many mixed bred mutts in rescues at the moment there is really no point - there are whole litters being dumped and put to sleep, even pedigree dogs are not selling let alone mongrels!! It is not a good way of making money!!

As to when will she next be in season - what is her usual cycle? - she must have had at least 4 by the age of 2, that is assuming you are not trying to breed from your bitch under that age? - the fact you are asking is rather worrying!!!

If you are wanting another dog then why not go to your local pound and rescue something - will not risk the death of your dog, will not add to the already over flowing dog population and will be far cheaper - have you set aside a grand incase of emergencies such as a c-section, or if you are stuck with a whole litter that no-one wants can you afford to neuter/chip/vaccinate/feed them all?

I am also guessing as your dog is a mongrel that she hasn't had any health tests and assumably neither did her parents? What sort of stud dog were you using and was he health tested too? Breeding is not simply putting the nearest 2 mutts together and ta-dah puppies, it is about being responsible and thinking ahead, health testing and finding a conformationally matched dog to compliment a bitch. 
Shitzus suffer from tons of genetic problems here is a link just randomly picked off the net about health tests for shitzus - Shih Tzu Breeder Guidelines
Here is a random link for the health problems that Maltese suffer from - http://www.malteseterrierguide.com/maltese/health-problems-facing-the-maltese-terrier
Crossing these 2 breeds needs to be done from fully health tested parents to try and minimise the chances of offspring inheriting these issues - crossing could make them worse - can you cope with a bunch of seriously ill puppies?


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

Maltshihtzu said:


> So I took her to the vets and got an ultrasound and there's no pups  does anyone know when she will come on heat again as she mated on the 24th of July and she was definately on heat and they got stuck together I don't know what went wrong


you don't say how old she is or what the studs breed is? if you not sure when her next season is, maybe it is for the best that she isnt pregnant and probably best to get her neutered. Whats wrong with people just having pets, as pets and not breeding from them?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Please re-consider mating her at all. I don't see people wanting a cross breed of that nature.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

If you don't know then you should do more research before breeding her.

Have a good read of this
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/9237-thinking-about-breeding-your-bitch.html

Get the book,"Book of the bitch" and read that thoroughly, it's very helpful.

As axlert as posted make sure your bitch and stud are health tested which is relevant for the breeds which for your bitch is shitzu and maltese.

I recommend reading this too
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/31356-journey-first-time-litter.html

If your still sure have then here's another guide;
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/98252-steps-take-after-mating-your-bitch.html


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

i take the OP is not coming back on her, not suprised


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> As to when will she next be in season - what is her usual cycle? - she must have had at least 4 by the age of 2, that is assuming you are not trying to breed from your bitch under that age? - the fact you are asking is rather worrying!!!


how would a dog have had 4 seasons at age 2? my dog had first season at 11 months, then one at 18 months and one at 25 months meaning she only had 2 upto 2 years.

sounds a bit worrying that op is wanting to know when next season will be as sounds like shes just after pups asap, you realy need to reserch things more before you consider breeding her again x


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Some dogs can start their first season as young as 6 months.


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

casandra said:


> Some dogs can start their first season as young as 6 months.


My shar pei had hers at 5 months! Poor bubba was miserable..


----------



## Maltshihtzu (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow some ppl r so frigging rude mind your own business I've bread from her before with the same dad as I own them both she has had 2 litters previous and they both are Maltese shihtzu and both had health checks wormed regularly etc, and she certainly isn't a
Mongrel! If you actually knew for example a dobermann is a manmade breed which is about 6 plus different types of breed to get that! I breed from my dog once per yr and the pups just don't go out willy nilly!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Maltshihtzu said:


> Wow some ppl r so frigging rude mind your own business I've bread from her before with the same dad as I own them both she has had 2 litters previous and they both are Maltese shihtzu and both had health checks wormed regularly etc, and she certainly isn't a
> Mongrel! If you actually knew for example a dobermann is a manmade breed which is about 6 plus different types of breed to get that! I breed from my dog once per yr and the pups just don't go out willy nilly!


Err - I think you'll find ALL breeds are man-made, some are 'newer' than others, lol! what does matter is why ytou see the need to breed a litter a year - what are your reasons - if I may be so prudent to ask?

People can come across as strong-minded on here but its only coz we all care very much about all dogs.

Health Checks and Health Tests are two different things, perhaps you should find out the difference yourself, rather than people tell you on here.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Your dogs aren't a breed. They aren't recognised they are cross breeds, mutts, mongrels what ever you want to call it you need To accept that rather than getting defensive. 

A health check with the vet isn't enough. Maltese are known for having crap knees as are most toy dogs. Patella luxation is an expensive operation and it's distressing for the dogs. You need to get your dogs knees scored/graded if they are not graded 0/0 they should most definitely NOT be bred from. I would also heart sound and eye test both parents

I don't agree with what you are doing but can't stop you. Just do it right. You could be sued by puppy owners if they can Prove you didn't test your dogs.

I'd you have bred her before you should know how she cycles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

.............................


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

If you have bred from her twice before then how come you didn't have a clue whether she was pregnant or not 
Surely you would have taken her for a scan sooner to be sure and taken her for regular pre-natal check ups...and as for health testing,it's a must!
I don't really care what breed they are but they should be health tested regardless.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Maltshihtzu said:


> Wow some ppl r so frigging rude mind your own business I've bread from her before with the same dad as I own them both she has had 2 litters previous and they both are Maltese shihtzu and both had health checks wormed regularly etc, and she certainly isn't a
> Mongrel! If you actually knew for example a dobermann is a manmade breed which is about 6 plus different types of breed to get that! I breed from my dog once per yr and the pups just don't go out willy nilly!


I think you'll find that's 'bred' from her before, poor thing. Some people are just ignorant loafs!!!

And yes, before you ask, that's a pun, taking into account your previous mis-spelling. When you say health check, do you mean they've got four legs a waggy tail and a wet nose, or do you mean bona fide health tests, as recommended by the KC for each breed they are made up from? Because the uninformed are often misled by vets into thinking a health check is the same as a health test, when that isn't at all the case. Please read up about these breeds, as you've pointed out so aptly, all breed types are from similar root stock, ie domesticated dogs, and so inheritable conditions and diseases can be carried by cross breeds, mongrels etc, just the same as pedigrees. If you knowingly produce pups that go on to develop such a condition, without undertaking the necessary health *tests* you could well be sued by any puppy owner in the future


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Maltshihtzu said:


> Wow some ppl r so frigging rude mind your own business I've bread from her before with the same dad as I own them both she has had 2 litters previous and they both are Maltese shihtzu and both had health checks wormed regularly etc, and she certainly isn't a
> Mongrel! If you actually knew for example a dobermann is a manmade breed which is about 6 plus different types of breed to get that! I breed from my dog once per yr and the pups just don't go out willy nilly!


And some people are selfish and ignorant.
I'd rather be rude thankyou very much.
I'd rather put my animals health and wellbeing first.
I'd rather not add to the dog crisis we already have.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Maltshihtzu said:


> Wow some ppl r so frigging rude mind your own business I've bread from her before with the same dad as I own them both she has had 2 litters previous and they both are Maltese shihtzu and both had health checks wormed regularly etc, and she certainly isn't a
> Mongrel! If you actually knew for example a dobermann is a manmade breed which is about 6 plus different types of breed to get that! I breed from my dog once per yr and the pups just don't go out willy nilly!


i dont know anything about breeding and will not pretend to but why do you want to breed her for a third time? do you not think two litters is more than enough? and serously every single year you cross breed your two dogs?! it seems like if you are just breeding her as often as you can i think you are doing it to make some quick bucks! BYB comes straight to mind and as others have mentioned real health checks would need to be done on both dogs and there is nothing wrong with mixed breeds they make lovely pets but whats the point in breeding more mixed dogs when there are millions in shelters that could be rehomed.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

When did you last breed her? 6 months ago??? 

Why are you breeding out of interest? It's not to better the breed which is THE only reason a dog should be bred! Why don't you spend the money you've made and get both dogs fixed?


----------

